# Spider weight rig



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

I keep seeing in diagrams & in YouTube videos that when getting ready to cast your spider weight rig in the surf you should hook the leader loop attached to your hook & bait on one of the spider weight arms? My first question is why & my second is doesn't that cause the leader to tangle around the weight? I know this is probably gonna sound like a couple of pretty dumb questions, but I just can't quite figure this step out...thanks in advance, this board, as always is a great source of info!


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I've never done it and I am no expert, but I have read about it.
The explanation I got was that the bait and weight will spin around each other in a windmill fashion. This increases the wind drag which decreases your casting distance. By hooking the hook eye onto one of the spider weight's legs, they stay together in flight reducing that wind drag. Most of the time, the hook comes loose from the weight when they hit the water.
Again, this is not from personal experience, just how it was explained to me.


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

^^this

Also depending on the style and size of the rig it will "shorten" the leader for better casting.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

i always do this and never have a problem


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Casting from the surf, it's also easier to launch due to the bait not dangling in the water. As far as tangling up or hook not separating from the spider weight, just make sure the legs of the spider weight are bent properly.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^X2


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*yep...*



HillCountry Hunter said:


> i always do this and never have a problem


X2..........it works and usually helps with the not losing baits and distance. Will not tangle. In short....it willbe like throwing lead and no bait to drag behind!!!!


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Great info, Rod Dawg what's the proper bend for the legs? Thanks everybody for your help!


----------



## JPerkster (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't understand this. Could someone provide an image or something?


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

*image*

im attaching an image of the setup, lets see if this works..


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

@rod_dawg is that the proper arm bend?


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

The reason for doing this is for casting distance. If you don't attach the loop close to the bait you will have two center of gravity points and that prevents you from being able to cast very far. If they are close together then you have one point that cast much easier.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I would think it might even get a little more distance


----------



## JPerkster (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the image, that makes total sense. Thanks!


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

I would bend the short piece from the weight at a 45 degree angle and open up the angle a little more on the outer legs (no more than 90 degrees).


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Good Info there rod dawg,....:smile:

Good to see ya posting again !


----------



## johnscottculley (7 mo ago)

landlockid said:


> *image*
> 
> im attaching an image of the setup, lets see if this works..


picture helps. thanks


----------

